# Jure Sanguinis - Skipping the consulate and going through Italy -- stories please!!



## MsBridget (Jan 5, 2016)

I am eligible for Italian citizenship. My husband is from Wales and we are considering settling somewhere in the EU -- he's currently here, we married in the US and he had a K1 Visa (almost 2 years of marriage).

I have a date for Philadelphia consulate for Sept 2018, but we are exploring the idea of going directly through Italy. I know it requires a stay there, but don't have much else other than that. I'd love to see real life timelines on the process. 

Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You don't need documented Italian citizenship to settle somewhere in the EU if you're married to an EU citizen. Bring proof of marriage, your U.S. passport (I assume), your husband (he's important), and go. On the next plane together if you wish. As long as he's exercising his EU treaty right (working or receiving a pension, for example), and as long as you're co-resident together, and as long as you follow residential registration formalities after you arrive, no problem.

The exception is the United Kingdom for U.K. citizens. Since your husband is a U.K. citizen (I assume), if you want to settle in the U.K. you and he would have to follow the U.K. domestic rules about bringing in foreign spouses.

But assuming you want to move together to some other country in the EU, just go. Once you're resident there, you can "cut the queue" if you wish and apply for Italian citizenship recognition within that other Italian consular jurisdiction.

Caution: Periods of absence from the United States can quickly put your husband's U.S. green card at risk. He may wish to address that problem by acquiring U.S. citizenship when he's eligible, meaning you and he might not want to pack your bags just yet. That's of course his personal choice with a few things to think through. Fortunately the U.K. has no problem with one of their citizens acquiring another citizenship, so his U.K. citizenship would remain.


----------



## MsBridget (Jan 5, 2016)

We would plan to settle in the UK. He has a decent job available to him in Wales. I have a large family so the sponsorship is an issue. I also have adult children so I'd prefer to do our dual citizenship and move that way.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

First of all, I am not suggesting you shouldn't pursue Italian citizenship recognition. But you can do that wherever you're resident. If that happens to be the United Kingdom in 2016, for example, that's fine.

Moving to Italy solely to apply is a costly endeavor. If you want a "long vacation" in Italy anyway, and don't mind the substantial cost of that long vacation, no problem. That said, I recommend hiring a competent agent (such as a highly recommended Italian attorney that specializes in citizenship-related matters) if you decide to pursue that path. Such agents are worth the expense, in my view, since they can greatly smooth the bureaucratic hurdles and thus help save overall cost. Some of them have standing arrangements with local municipal governments to make sure the process runs smoothly, and the better ones also know how your paperwork ought to be prepared and presented to avoid documentation problems. They'll also know how to arrange local housing that meets your and the municipal government's requirements. (Hotels and guest houses don't.)



MsBridget said:


> I have a large family so the sponsorship is an issue. I also have adult children so I'd prefer to do our dual citizenship and move that way.


I'm not understanding what you're trying to say here. Adult children must apply where they are resident, any time they wish and that consular appointments allow. Whether you apply in Italy or not doesn't affect them directly, although if you're a recognized, documented Italian citizen (wherever you apply) they might have less paperwork to present wherever they apply. And what do you mean by large family and sponsorship?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's a bit pricey (though probably no more so than the legal bills you would run up in claiming Italian citizenship), but have you considered just doing it "the old fashioned way" and getting a spouse visa for the UK? The inconvenience factor is probably no worse than getting that K1 visa was for your husband.

Take a look over at the British section here on the forum. There's lots of information about getting a spouse visa - and while it takes time, the fact of your husband having a good job offer back in Wales probably takes care of the financial support side of things.

Claiming a European nationality can take a year or more (sometimes several) and if you're using legal counsel, will cost easily as much as the British visa process. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't know what your budget is, but you might want to Google "Luigi Paiano" and contact him.

Sig. Paiano has a long history of getting citizenship recognition in special cases where the Italian government draws a hard line but certain courts have been willing to see cases differently.

Perhaps more importantly, he has an entire process in place which requires a very minimum presence in Italy for the petitioner - he arranges temporary lodging, documents, translations, etc., etc.


----------

